# Anyone play a musical instrument?



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

What do you play and how long have you been playing?

I'll start.

Guitar- 5years
Drums- 1year....and I suck!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

used to play a little guitar, but mostly bass... 

I can play the heck out of guitar hero and rock band, (bass, guitar, or drums...) :rockn:


----------



## KnightRyder (Jan 5, 2010)

I used to play the cajun accordian but completely suck at it.. lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been wanting to learn the accordion.....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

one time at band camp i stuck a whoops i am sry i play no instruments but got awesome vocals lol jk


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> used to play a little guitar, but mostly bass...
> 
> I can play the heck out of guitar hero and rock band, (bass, guitar, or drums...) :rockn:


i can play the heck out of guitar hero also. lol. i used to play bass for about 3 years and gave it up. i wasnt great but i didnt suck either. my wife bought me a guitar a year ago cuz i wanted to learn and i messed with it about two months and its been in the case ever since. shes not thrilled about that...


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm pretty good with the air guitar. I can play the guitar solo in Lynard Skynard Free Bird


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I play the Bean. I flick it! Iv been playing for some time now! I must not be too bad at it cause she hasn't left me yet!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha..

Guitar here, since jr high & I'm 28 so... Just bought a new dean acoustic. Love it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

guitar since i was 14. Im 33 now.


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i play the cowbell..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Wine glasses with different volumes of water. I'm bad to the bone.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Alto and Tenor Saxohone since the sixth grade and i'm 25 now. Also pretty decent with guitar hero lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Walker plays the skin flute.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I was waiting on that one.

I play the trumpet and have forever, not to toote my own horn but Im dang good.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i can play guitar hero world tour drums on expert!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Played the Trumpet from middle school up to Grad school. 1st chair all the way, jazz band and symphony (minor league)....Sold it to get my 1st 4 wheeler.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I just started playing Guitar Hero 5. When I was in Bham for Christmas my cousin was playing guitar on expert and nailing it. I'm still on easy. 

I am running around singing 21st Century Schizoid Man though.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

uppidycon said:


> i play the cowbell..


 
:cowbell_snl:


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been playing Drums off and on since I was 16....so let me see, that's 25yrs now. I don't play at home but here on the rig at work in my spare time, I play pretty much everything that has a beat but mostly Rock or whatever the boys are in the mood for! I'm no Neil Peart but can carry a beat with filler! I like to play and it's a good stress reliever!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> .
> 
> .......trumpet, not to toote my own horn but Im dang good.




:thinking: :thinking: :thinking: 

 

:nutkick:


:bigok:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i can play guitar hero world tour drums on expert!


 
thats awesome. id like to see that. i can only play the drums on medium. but i can play guitar on expert.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

guitar for 5-6 years. mostly metal. lotsa classic rock too tho


----------



## onebadbruin (Nov 20, 2009)

gutair for a year now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/#/video/video.php?v=243328514693

some of you might can see that... I was bored & just playing around w/ a little tune I came up with.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I like playing the drums on my steering wheel when driving. I get the strangest looks, but hey, I'm having fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> I like playing the drums on my steering wheel when driving. I get the strangest looks, but hey, I'm having fun.


:bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you think I would be stupid enough to tell you have an accordian? Not me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Do you think I would be stupid enough to tell you have an accordian? Not me.


play us some "roll out the barrel" I know that's ya'lls national anthem up there.

:bigok: :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

masher your gay..... the only thing your beating on is well you know.... arsehole


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

DRUMS....

Siccest Blast beats ever. All Metal here.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

seriously, I have a Titano I've had since I was....um 10 or 11. I play by ear only....and yes, the earrings get caught sometimes (beat ya)


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Walker like to play tummy sticks...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i bet you do you sword fighting sob...lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

lol yall are crazy


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Drums for the last 19 years - 
Guitar for the last 2 years (I still suck)
Piano since I was like 8 so that would be 22 years


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

There you go....next meet and greet bring out the drums, guitars, trumpets, etc. It'll either sound great or you guys could win a schwack of cash on funniest home videos. Imagine it guys & gals covered in mud, sitting on their beefed up quads, playing their instruments.

I expect a video


AAARRTYY:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i been playing the but trumpant since i was a weeeee lil baby :rockn: does that count?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

no worse than armpit farts


----------

